# How can I get catering offers?



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

It seems like GrubHub only sends the catering offers to people who reject a lot of the standard $5 and $10 ones. Meanwhile, people like me who accept virtually every offer that comes our way are getting screwed. Am I right?


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> It seems like GrubHub only sends the catering offers to people who reject a lot of the standard $5 and $10 ones. Meanwhile, people like me who accept virtually every offer that comes our way are getting screwed. Am I right?


They like to make you think that you're only eligible for catering orders if your premier. The tier system is garbage. I think that everybody should reject low offers and force the company to incentivize low value orders. Especially if they're really far away. I rejected the $40 order the other night because I don't like the restaurant and it would've taken forever to get it. I guess that was a catering order and I am just a partner. They send me junk offers like crazy.

Last night they were trying to send me KFC orders that were 20 miles away. I'd be a fool to accept those. I feel sorry for anybody that worries about their acceptance rate. GH is kind of an asshole because they want to force you off the schedule if you don't accept every offer. All drivers should reject offers that are far away if they are unreasonable. I'll take a low value offers.... I'm am NOT driving 20 miles to pick one up. If I'm sitting right by the restaurant.. makes sense quick 10-15 minutes..five dollars no problem.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

How do they try to force you off the schedule?


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> How do they try to force you off the schedule?


Once you drop to partner status from rejecting offers your access to the schedule is extremely limited if at all available. They know that. The thing is if a lot of drivers dropped their status to partner then there would be more available blocks on Saturday. I've heard some markets that if you're a partner status you absolutely cannot get any blocks.

I don't see how people do it...I'm not driving 20 miles for an order to be picked up...I still get blocks on Saturdays, but I have to be extremely quick. The amount of drivers that accept every offer blows my mind. To me it kind of defeats the purpose of being an independent contractor if you let them control you to that extent....It's pretty much like being an employee...Work on a schedule and accept every offer...


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Are you referring to large catering orders that people place ahead of time on the customer app or are you talking about GrubHub at work? GrubHub at work uses a different system to schedule orders and also uses a different system for scheduling drivers and a different app for drivers. I do consulting for GrubHub and also do GrubHub at work so I know this for a fact.

GrubHub at work is a system setup for large offices to place large orders ahead of time through specialized reps who handle this sort of thing and coordinate personally with the restaurants for order accuracy.

If you are interested in doing GrubHub at work, you first need to ask yourself if you are a good driver. You stats on the app is not what is important. Its more about your overall. Order acceptance and completion is important as well as block completion. If you are the kind of driver that loves to reject orders all day long, then trying to get into doing GrubHub for work is not going to be easy for you. If you are the kind of driver that doesn't wear a shirt or hat or both, then this is not for you. GrubHub is only looking for professional and competent drivers to do Grubhub at work. If you feel you are up to par, contact your driver specialist and setup an appointment then tell them in person you want to do GrubHub at work. They will look at your overall stats and make a decision from there. Your personal appearance when meeting your specialist is important so don't be dressed like you just rolled out of bed.

Any questions, let me know.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

The Jax said:


> Are you referring to large catering orders that people place ahead of time on the customer app or are you talking about GrubHub at work? GrubHub at work uses a different system to schedule orders and also uses a different system for scheduling drivers and a different app for drivers. I do consulting for GrubHub and also do GrubHub at work so I know this for a fact.
> 
> GrubHub at work is a system setup for large offices to place large orders ahead of time through specialized reps who handle this sort of thing and coordinate personally with the restaurants for order accuracy.
> 
> ...


Sounds a lot like GrubHub wants you to be an employee without classifying you that way. That's my beef with Grubhub. They want you to wear her uniform and accept all your offers and then screw you out of benefits. I'll pass on Grubhub at work. Not interested! LOL They sent me the KFC offers this week that were under $5 and 23 miles away..I feel sorry for any fool that accepts those... come on GrubHub


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Goongpad77 said:


> Sounds a lot like GrubHub wants you to be an employee without classifying you that way. That's my beef with Grubhub. They want you to wear her uniform and accept all your offers and then screw you out of benefits. I'll pass on Grubhub at work. Not interested! LOL They sent me the KFC offers this week that were under $5 and 23 miles away..I feel sorry for any fool that accepts those... come on GrubHub


You are going about it wrong. GrubHub doesn't do that in my market because they know no one would take the order.

I would suggest that on every order you reject because you felt the compensation was low, contact driver care and have them make a report about it. GrubHub is not like Uber so you shouldn't expect to be penalized for your feedback.

GrubHub has a different midset than Uber. Uber likes to screw people. Its built into how they operate. GrubHub likes to make money and is open to any feedback that will help them with that goal. Obviously if a particular restaurant is generating low compensation offers consistently and also show a lot of orders that reimbursed the restaurant for orders never picked up and also show customer complaints for orders never delivered, GrubHub will have a member of their sales team speak with the restaurant about maybe raising their order minimum, which usually raises the tip. They may also discuss delivery radius.

Long story short, the restaurants listed on their site in their market is prime real estate and GrubHub is happy to drop a restaurant that is losing them money. However, they will not know about it unless you say something. GrubHub has the mentality that it wants to take care of their drivers, just for the least amount of money possible. However they understand that a driver needs to make a certain amount or they wouldn't be working for the platform. Your feedback is important. I cannot stress that enough. We have had restaurants kicked off the platform in my market for issues like that. The big company restaurants are tougher to get them kicked off but it can happen if you stir the pot.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

The Jax said:


> You are going about it wrong. GrubHub doesn't do that in my market because they know no one would take the order.
> 
> I would suggest that on every order you reject because you felt the compensation was low, contact driver care and have them make a report about it. GrubHub is not like Uber so you shouldn't expect to be penalized for your feedback.
> 
> ...


I would be calling in all night long. They send me far away orders on the regular. This market here is three different cities in one giant zone. Most of the time when I call Driver Care I get put on hold for a long time. I think ideally I'd like to believe that what you say is possible, but I don't know about here..


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Wait you have to wear uniform to work the Grubs?

Do you guys actually wear the uniform? How would they know that you are not wearing uniform? 

Lmao


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

LolIKnow said:


> Wait you have to wear uniform to work the Grubs?
> 
> Do you guys actually wear the uniform? How would they know that you are not wearing uniform?


I can answer this. As a driver, I always wear my GrubHub shirt. Its easy for me. Its better to wear it then my casual clothes anyway. Plus, I have lots of shirts being I have been doing this a long time with them.

On the consulting side, I know how GrubHub operates and I can say that they do check up on their drivers. They have their employees from their local office and their driver specialist out on random days and they will either be at hot spot restaurants or if they are investigating a particular driver, they may be at a restaurant then create a ghost order for that driver to pick up. In most cases, they are at hot spot restaurants just sitting down and eating like a regular customer and watching. I can't tell you how many times through the years I walk in to get a delivery and I see them. When I notice them, I just make eye contact and nod because they know that I know who they are and why they are there and I know its not me they are worried about. Being to their local office countless times, I recognize them. A majority of the drivers have never been to the local office so they would have no idea.

I will be clear though that GrubHub employees are very busy and if they are out investigating a driver, there must be a good reason, because its very rare. The company requires a small amount of presence for quality assurance but they are not out there every day or every week. But they are there. Also, they will call restaurants at random and ask the person at the restaurant to verify the driver was wearing their shirt and put the food in a hot bag.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

The Jax said:


> I can answer this. As a driver, I always wear my GrubHub shirt. Its easy for me. Its better to wear it then my casual clothes anyway. Plus, I have lots of shirts being I have been doing this a long time with them.
> 
> On the consulting side, I know how GrubHub operates and I can say that they do check up on their drivers. They have their employees from their local office and their driver specialist out on random days and they will either be at hot spot restaurants or if they are investigating a particular driver, they may be at a restaurant then create a ghost order for that driver to pick up. In most cases, they are at hot spot restaurants just sitting down and eating like a regular customer and watching. I can't tell you how many times through the years I walk in to get a delivery and I see them. When I notice them, I just make eye contact and nod because they know that I know who they are and why they are there and I know its not me they are worried about. Being to their local office countless times, I recognize them. A majority of the drivers have never been to the local office so they would have no idea.
> 
> I will be clear though that GrubHub employees are very busy and if they are out investigating a driver, there must be a good reason, because its very rare. The company requires a small amount of presence for quality assurance but they are not out there every day or every week. But they are there. Also, they will call restaurants at random and ask the person at the restaurant to verify the driver was wearing their shirt and put the food in a hot bag.


Nice just like UE they are always watching (specially in hot spots) lmao


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

LolIKnow said:


> Nice just like UE they are always watching (specially in hot spots) lmao


Why the "LMAO" at the end? I just know GrubHub does this for a fact. I do not know about UberEats.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

The Jax said:


> Why the "LMAO" at the end? I just know GrubHub does this for a fact. I do not know about UberEats.


Cause it's my day off and I've had plenty of joints.

And I'm pretty sure they all do it. It's their business.


----------



## Uberkm (Apr 23, 2018)

LolIKnow said:


> Wait you have to wear uniform to work the Grubs?
> 
> Do you guys actually wear the uniform? How would they know that you are not wearing uniform?
> 
> Lmao


It's your choice according to my driver specialist. I asked them if it was required and was told no.


----------

